# Newest Addition



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - I have some more news - I have added an additional doeling to the 2011 breeding line up -

Introducing Laurel Haven unnamed doeling!

Kush-Hara Cheyanne x Buttin' Heads Kiwi Sunrise


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

such a cutie  !!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my she is cute! Love her little face!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new one! :stars: Of course I love browns, and with the black she is sharp looking. :thumb:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:drool: Oh I love her coloring! Congrats  She looks like a Reese's Pieces. lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So, so, so cute......what a sweetie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How precious..  ..so adorable..... congrats.. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I must say - Tina is making ALOT of money from me this year.... she keeps producing these gorgeous animals .....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I just KNEW you wouldn't be able to have JUST ONE LH DOELING!!

Tina's girls do make GORGEOUS babies!! 

Congrats Allison!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

She is VERY pretty! I can see why you are so excited!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just love her! Isn't it fun to add new goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison I love this little girl!! You lucky duck! Hey...and my buck, Heartbreakr would be her...uncle? lol  She's so cute you must be thrilled!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,she is adoreable! :thumb: She has similar coloring to one of my does lol


----------

